# Tecumseh 4cycle engine



## leswes (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys,
Can any one help out with a PDF repair manual for Tecumseh 4 cycle engine -OV358EA please?

Thanx


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to tecumseh pwer company you can download there


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Check under the Sticky notes in the 4cycle forum,lots of links to manuals.:thumbsup:


----------

